# Praise for Ohkimma on etsy



## Becky (Nov 24, 2008)

Ohkimma designs banners, avatars etc for your etsy store. I just had her do me a package - 3 banners, 3 avatars, business cards & a couple other items. She is GREAT!! I am design impaired (  ) and she had the perfect designs done after just a couple of emails.

You can have a look at her work at my etsy:
http://www.BubblesAndStuff.etsy.com


----------

